# First snow of the season!



## MadHouse

We got snow overnight!










I had to shovel before anyone would come out.










But then it was nice to have a second breakfast.









Don't want to get my hooves wet!









It's not so bad when you're with your friends!


----------



## Boers4ever

Lucky! It hasn’t snowed here in almost 6 years!!


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> Lucky! It hasn't snowed here in almost 6 years!!


Yeah, we're pretty lucky here! We have snow for 6 months of the year! :heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow I like snow, but not that much this early! We don't get snow until January-February and not even then sometimes. The high is 74* today at my place. 

Such pretty chickens. What kind are they?


----------



## MadHouse

The goats like snow better than rain, so it’s good!
Thanks! Those are light Brahmas. Nice, friendly breed. Apparently winter hardy.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..snow Already? I always enjoy your pics and fun comments! Your place always looks so clean. Goats look GREAT! And the chickens look very healthy! You guys are doing some neat things! Keep up the good work! You've come a long way!!!!


----------



## GodsGarden

Cute pictures! Yeah for snow! We might get some this weekend. I so want some. The picture of the black goat 'kissing' the tan one is cute.  "Here a kiss!" "No, okay, fine, you can plant it right there." lol


----------



## MadHouse

GodsGarden said:


> Cute pictures! Yeah for snow! We might get some this weekend. I so want some. The picture of the black goat 'kissing' the tan one is cute.  "Here a kiss!" "No, okay, fine, you can plant it right there." lol


Thanks!
The black goat is a wether, and he has decided, today, he is in love with May. On that picture he was chewing her eyebrow! He did some mild rut moves, but mostly snuggled her.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..snow Already? I always enjoy your pics and fun comments! Your place always looks so clean. Goats look GREAT! And the chickens look very healthy! You guys are doing some neat things! Keep up the good work! You've come a long way!!!!


Thanks! (blush)


----------



## Goats Rock

NOOOOOO!mg: So not ready for winter and snow! We just got 2nd cut hay in a few weeks ago! 
Way too much to do to get ready for Winter... Please keep that white stuff North for a few more months! Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings

I'm really old...... and I'm never ready for snow. Keep it up north please!


----------



## MadHouse

goatblessings said:


> I'm really old...... and I'm never ready for snow. Keep it up north please!


I'll try!
This is my home of choice, so I am ok with it.


----------



## MadHouse

Ok, I can't help myself. You get to see the rest of the lovey dovey pictures too.




























It's as if she had molasses on her eyebrow or something....


















He also chewed on her waddles and checked her udder out. :shrug:

While I was absorbed in this show and taking pictures, this is what was happening to me...









Now you can see, I am old too, @goatblessings ! And how I lost my hair.


----------



## MellonFriend

That is so funny! What on earth does he find so interesting about her eyebrow! They are just adorable.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Whenever we get snow in the valley, it melts by noon. But hey! It gets me out of school! In My part of Oregon in winter it’s either 30-50 and super dry Or 40-60 and super wet. Snow just doesn’t happen


----------



## MellonFriend

CottonwoodBoerGoats said:


> Whenever we get snow in the valley, it melts by noon. But hey! It gets me out of school! In My part of Oregon in winter it's either 30-50 and super dry Or 40-60 and super wet. Snow just doesn't happen


Wow, I would have figured that Oregon was far north enough that it would get snow. Your winters sounds even milder than mine in NC!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nope...no white wet stuff!
It's beautiful there though and everyone looks great!
Great pics of happy goaties!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Nope...no white wet stuff!
> It's beautiful there though and everyone looks great!
> Great pics of happy goaties!


:ty:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

It’s beginning to look a lot like screw this lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Where do you live? I’m dreading snow


----------



## MadHouse

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like screw this lol


That's what people around here would say. Most people here don't like the white stuff.
We do!


----------



## MadHouse

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Where do you live? I'm dreading snow


Way way way north of you. Don't worry!


----------



## Boers4ever

I have a friend that just moved here from Michigan and she asked the other day what time of the year it snows. Some other friends and I had to break the news to her that she has came to the land of snow about 3 days every 8 years or so. She was heart broken!


----------



## Goats Rock

Actually, snow is ok. We live near Lake Erie and the stupid lake holds onto clouds, so our days are dreary most of the Winter. Thats what I dred, grey, damp days for weeks on end. So, I solved that, I do chores in the night, then I don't have to see the grey! :imok: (Been doing night chores for over a decade, goats are used to it!) :nod:
Your goats look so happy!


----------



## MadHouse

Goats Rock said:


> Actually, snow is ok. We live near Lake Erie and the stupid lake holds onto clouds, so our days are dreary most of the Winter. Thats what I dred, grey, damp days for weeks on end. So, I solved that, I do chores in the night, then I don't have to see the grey! :imok: (Been doing night chores for over a decade, goats are used to it!) :nod:
> Your goats look so happy!


We also live near a large lake, Lake Winnipeg.
It freezes up, maybe that's why we have cold sunny winter weather mostly.
Thanks, they are most happy when it is sunny!


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, I would have figured that Oregon was far north enough that it would get snow. Your winters sounds even milder than mine in NC!


I live in a deep part of the valley here, the higher you go, the more snow there is. It's just rain by the time it gets to me


----------



## Damfino

We had our first snow on September 9th and got about 8 inches. Then we had nice warm weather for a while until yesterday. Last night it was 6 degrees and we woke up to two feet this morning! Guess I'll spend most of my morning with a snow shovel!

Here's the snow we had in early September. Snowball was pure white when she was born but her spots came out as she matured and now she looks like a dirty snowball! 









Sadie says "Hi. Where's my breakfast?"









Back when I still had Butterfly and George. They're in Utah now and very, very happy.









Rita will be my milk doe this winter.


----------



## MadHouse

They were so glad for their houses!! Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GodsGarden

What cuties. I think we are a bit higher up so we got in the negatives last night but I think we got less snow then you. I'm so glad we got snow though. Fires should be more under control now and hopefully saved houses and land and more. 
Got up to 10 or 12 degrees and the goats got to come outside. Most didn't need their blankets at that point but since we are probably going back into the negatives tonight was just going to leave them on.
First Salt and Pepper modeling their almost matching blankets. (little guy in the back ran away while i was checking his blanket so that is why it lopsided)








My one goat with ears, lol, and her descendants. 








Then all the goats! Just ignore the homeless looking goat in the front, lol.


----------



## Damfino

Where are you guys located? Looks like you got a good six inches anyway. After walking around in it all morning I realize we didn't get 2 feet. We got more like 18-20 inches. It was up to my knees in most places but only some of the drifts were deeper than that. I'm so grateful for the moisture! If November is mild we may even have a bit of a late pasture resurgence. The snow we had in September did wonders for the grass!


----------



## Boers4ever

Greetings. I come from the land of 102 degree summers. Last Christmas it was 54... which was cold. And it hasn’t snowed in 5 years. Texas... yeah.


----------



## GodsGarden

Christmas at 54! We complain of the heat when it gets close to 90 lol. 

We are up in Elbert county so actually probably not higher but we always seem to be colder. We are on this ridge ... can't remember the name but it always seems to get cold. We had like no wind though so no drifting. It was very fluffy Christmas type snow and snowflakes.


----------



## Damfino

We're at about 7500 feet elevation. We didn't have any wind either, but there are places where the snow gets deeper for some reason (like in ruts). Maybe the ground is just colder in some spots than others. But yeah, it's very nice fluffy winter-type snow. Maybe I'll make some snow ice cream tonight (if the ashes from my wood stove haven't covered too much of it!).


----------



## GodsGarden

Yep, you are higher then us. I must just 'feel' higher looking down upon the lands all around while the clouds part around us basking us in light as the other lands are shrouded in darkness.


----------



## Damfino

I live at the base of the mountains but I overlook the eastern plains so I get the best of both worlds looking up and down. I feel like I live at low elevation now because I grew up in Lake City, CO which is close to 9,000 feet. Lake City's got nothing on Leadville though!


----------



## Goats Rock

I love Leadville! I spent a few summers camping in the wilderness surrounding it. (way long ago when dinosaurs roamed!)


----------



## Fastowl

Well Boers4Ever, we live a bit west of you in the Texas Hill Country and it was 30 degrees and snowing at noon today. Of course it is up to a whopping 33 degrees now and it is all melted. So it does snow in Texas in a number of places. Just not much.


----------



## Boers4ever

Fastowl said:


> Well Boers4Ever, we live a bit west of you in the Texas Hill Country and it was 30 degrees and snowing at noon today. Of course it is up to a whopping 33 degrees now and it is all melted. So it does snow in Texas in a number of places. Just not much.


Wow! That just shows how crazy Texas weather can be! We are hoping for a little snow this year. Maybe even some on Christmas! That's only happened once in my life and when it did we lost all power Christmas morning. Kinda worth it though lol


----------



## JBrassard

Great pictures, love the story. Thought I was the only one with a boardwalk for “ daboys”


----------



## Debra P

MadHouse said:


> We got snow overnight!
> 
> View attachment 189979
> 
> 
> I had to shovel before anyone would come out.
> 
> View attachment 189981
> 
> 
> But then it was nice to have a second breakfast.
> View attachment 189983
> 
> 
> Don't want to get my hooves wet!
> View attachment 189985
> 
> 
> It's not so bad when you're with your friends!
> View attachment 189987


They are gorgeous goats.. snowing here too, we literally in Rhode island where do you live? Love your pictures ❣


----------



## Debra P

Boers4ever said:


> Wow! That just shows how crazy Texas weather can be! We are hoping for a little snow this year. Maybe even some on Christmas! That's only happened once in my life and when it did we lost all power Christmas morning. Kinda worth it though lol


You want snow yikes I wish I lived in Texas! We lived in San Antonio while my husband was in the service..I remember the weather was pretty much sunny daily..I despise the snow ️ and a couple days from now it's going to be 60 degrees again. We had THE BEST WINTER last year no snow


----------



## MadHouse

Debra P said:


> They are gorgeous goats.. snowing here too, we literally in Rhode island where do you live? Love your pictures ❣


Aww, thanks!!
We live in Manitoba, Canada, which is north of Minnesota/N Dakota.


----------



## Debra P

MadHouse said:


> Aww, thanks!!
> We live in Manitoba, Canada, which is north of Minnesota/N Dakota.


Wow, then you must get plenty of snow my goats hate the snow so we make paths for our spoiled little goats. One of the best things we bought I could be do without now is the water heater! All I used to doing is constantly break up the water because the minute I did it right away more ice. Last winter spoiled us, not one inch of snow


----------



## MadHouse

I bring hot water, and replace the cold water. The buckets sit in home made thermal boxes. We even made wooden lids with holes, so the Nubian wouldn get wet ears.
I clear the snow off their platforms and we snowblow when it’s a lot of snow.


----------



## GodsGarden

Aww, that is so sweet, wooden lids so they don't get their ears wet. And such a good idea! Like special cups for your goats.  Obviously I don't have to worry about that but it had once crossed my mind when seeing a long eared goat drinking. I always feel a little bad when my girls that have beards drink and then their beards freeze solid.


----------



## Debra P

What a good idea for Nubians I believe you all know I just rescued me goats,. We have 13 now, down from 21 years ago and couldn't love each one more, now that my Rose has gone I have two more Nubians. My saanan Stella has the waddles and a long beard. After she's fine with her alphabet soaked pellets, that's when she wanted us to sit down and let her lick and lick us ❣with her green beard


----------



## Debra P

This is a picture that my husband took Stella has fallen in love ❣ Stella follows jack everywhere, may I ask a question? I started giving Stella some soaked alfalfa pellets and a cup of grain so that she would gain weight. In the spring after she shed her winter coat I noticed her ribs showing,that's when I wanted to put some more weight on her, she's my oldest girl now that Rose has goneyup a I still can't believe she's not here anymore. Now that it's cold out, Stella has some good weight on her now. But it seems that my older goats get mites every winter, what do you all use for mites! I noticed that stella has tons of lick marks, looks like she's constantly scratching, just wondering what you all use for mites. My oldest BEAUTIFUL BOY was named Butt Head, never had a name just black goat so I noticed he certainly was the alpha as I got to know him, he was 17 when I noticed he didn't come out for hay, that day I gave him vitamin B complex, and he eventually got up but didn't want hay, I put him where we can't now, he enjoyed the grass but the next day he couldn't go up, all he wanted was for me to sit with his head in my lap. The one time I have to get up to feed the others, he called from me until I sat down with him and his head went right back into my lap. Just posted Stella and Butt Heads picture, the picture with Butt Head was literally the days I fell for goats❣❤ and that started me rescuing other's that were no longer wanted it's just awful knowing some aren't cared for likely I try caring for mine, just wondering what age goats usually live too. My youngest are four years old


----------



## ksalvagno

Mites or lice? Mites I use injectable Ivomec. For lice I use Cylence.


----------



## MadHouse

Debra P said:


> Now that it's cold out, Stella has some good weight on her now. But it seems that my older goats get mites every winter, what do you all use for mites!


That's great that you got weight on her!
Like Ksalvagno said, it could be lice or mites. Lice you can see moving around, mites cause scabs. When I find scabs and the goat is scratching more than normal I use ivermectin cattle pour-on. My first time with mites took a long time to get rid of them, so now I act fast.
I am glad you rescue goats! So nice for them to come to a place where they are loved!
Is Butt Head ok now?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tennessee first snowfall of the season!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful to.look at!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful to.look at!


----------



## Jubillee

Wow! Down here in TX, I can count on one hand how many times I've seen snow. I think it's literally been 4-5 times in 40 years LOL. Recently though 2 years ago we had a pretty decent snow that lasted for 2-3 days. That was my limit. It was really pretty though to walk around and see the pines and everything covered in white. But Once I have to be in it, I'm done LOL. The kids loved it and are begging for it this year...as if I can do that hahahaha. However, anytime we've had a strong gulf hurricane season, we tend to get snow...so they might get some this year. 

I LOVE the pics of your babies! The kissy ones are adorable, I'd prob print and frame one haha.


----------



## Ana

We got very light snow here in Tennessee and none stuck but the huge flakes were absolutely astonishing! God’s creation never ceases to amaze!


----------



## MellonFriend

We had our first snow here in western NC too, but not enough to stick. Just some flurries. The higher elevations got a couple inches though, which always make the mountains look even more beautiful all flocked in white.


----------



## Ana

My brother in laws relatives live near Raleigh, that’s awesome!


----------



## clydegoin

Damfino said:


> I live at the base of the mountains but I overlook the eastern plains so I get the best of both worlds looking up and down. I feel like I live at low elevation now because I grew up in Lake City, CO which is close to 9,000 feet. Lake City's got nothing on Leadville though!


I believe that Leadville has the highest elevation airport in the US.I hauled a load of metal building panels, to house the lead mine tailings,to Leadville from WV around 1990 /91.


----------



## Debra P

MadHouse said:


> I bring hot water, and replace the cold water. The buckets sit in home made thermal boxes. We even made wooden lids with holes, so the Nubian wouldn get wet ears.
> I clear the snow off their platforms and we snowblow when it's a lot of snow.


Well I guess I completely cheat with a water heaterI love that thing! We always had to keep going out to break up the ice but this thing is FABULOUS ❣


----------



## MadHouse

Debra P said:


> Well I guess I completely cheat with a water heaterI love that thing! We always had to keep going out to break up the ice but this thing is FABULOUS ❣


My goats don't like cold water in the winter. They wait for the warm buckets to be delivered.


----------



## MadHouse

The chickens lined up perfectly on a raised bed, I had to get the camera.









Then the goats needed to be in the picture.









This time Willow was in snuggle mood.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those a Great Pictures! It looks super cold though!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> The chickens lined up perfectly on a raised bed, I had to get the camera.
> View attachment 192365
> 
> 
> Then the goats needed to be in the picture.
> View attachment 192367
> 
> 
> This time Willow was in snuggle mood.
> View attachment 192369
> 
> 
> View attachment 192371
> 
> 
> View attachment 192373


Awwwwwee my goodness!! May and Willow are soo cute:inlove::inlove::great: Your chickens look gorgeous:neat:


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Awwwwwee my goodness!! May and Willow are soo cute:inlove::inlove::great: Your chickens look gorgeous:neat:


Thanks!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Those a Great Pictures! It looks super cold though!


Thank you! It has been very mild. 36 F today.


----------



## toth boer goats

Neat pics.


----------



## Tanya

Any more pictures?


----------



## MadHouse

There were a few places hit with snow recently. Maybe we’ll get some pictures!
I am working on a photo illustration to the song “check the stalls with boughs of holly”... still working on it.


----------



## MadHouse

We had a lot of milder weather so far, then today it is -7F.
Goats stayed in, suntanning on their balconies. I tied new branches for them to chew the bark off.
Mister quiver-lip looking over to the girl side.









Willow (looks like a toothless grandma)









Oh, she does have teeth!









Cocopuff









And May









And my convalescing hen Becky Pecky in the greenhouse to get outside time and Vitamin D.


----------



## goatblessings

- 7 !!!!! Oh how I have SO much RESPECT for you caring for your animals!!!!! Stay warm!


----------



## Carl47

I was thinking the same thing wosh!! -7 That is cold‼ I'd probably have to bring all mine in the house and hubby have to move out Stay warm!!


----------



## happybleats

Brrrrr -7 would have me in hibernation ! In Central Texas we dont often get snow...when we do it doesn't last. This year we had two snow days 10 days apart. Lol. First snow was gone by night fall..second snow lingered a day or so.


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha, Mister Quiver Lip! 

Becky Pecky's looking good. She's a very pretty chicken. What kind is she?


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Haha, Mister Quiver Lip!
> 
> Becky Pecky's looking good. She's a very pretty chicken. What kind is she?


She is a fullblood barnyard mix.


----------



## MadHouse

goatblessings said:


> - 7 !!!!! Oh how I have SO much RESPECT for you caring for your animals!!!!! Stay warm!


Thanks! That's why the barn is designed like that, with the sun windows. For the farmer, it is the fingers and toes that get cold.


----------



## MadHouse

Carl47 said:


> I was thinking the same thing wosh!! -7 That is cold‼ I'd probably have to bring all mine in the house and hubby have to move out Stay warm!!


(rofl)
I shouldn't laugh though. My partner had to move out, cause I brought a sick chicken in, and she's allergic. She has to wear a mask to use the house facilities.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Poor Cyndi...geeez. Those are Beautiful Pictures! I still marvel what you 2 have built. Just amazing! The girls all look really good..( even with false teeth) :haha:.Im so thankful we havent gotten that cold Yet! We usually get there in February. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JML Farms

Last Sunday we got the most snow I have ever seen in my life! Six inches of the stuff fell!!! It was pretty for a while, but I would hate to live where it stays on the ground for weeks! I'm in central Texas and it doesn't snow here most years and when it does it's only an inch or two. Poor goats didn't know what to think. They just stood in the barn confused until they realized it was feeding time. However the ducks didn't seem to mind.
...its like they have built in snow shoes!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> .( even with false teeth)


:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

That's so cool, @JML Farms , du ks with snowshoes! Nice pictures!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Those are Beautiful Pictures! I still marvel what you 2 have built. Just amazing!


Thanks! The animals like it!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Haha, Mister Quiver Lip!
> 
> Becky Pecky's looking good. She's a very pretty chicken. What kind is she?


She is possibly part cuckoo maran, that's as far as our guessing went. She is the cutest, sweetest pet chicken one could want! She has recovered from her prolapse. Yay!


----------



## GodsGarden

Nice pictures of snow. I'm always surprised at how well some ducks do in snow, and seem to love it!

And I have questions about that barn MadHouse, lol. Is there a thread on it already that I missed? Do the goats climb down? Is there a sunning area? And May is supper cute, I want to rub my hands on her fluffy belly.


----------



## MadHouse

GodsGarden said:


> Nice pictures of snow. I'm always surprised at how well some ducks do in snow, and seem to love it!
> 
> And I have questions about that barn MadHouse, lol. Is there a thread on it already that I missed? Do the goats climb down? Is there a sunning area? And May is supper cute, I want to rub my hands on her fluffy belly.


Hi, this was what it looked like last winter:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/showcasing-our-barn-part-1.209533/
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/showcasing-our-barn-part-2.209535/
Now I only have 4 goats, so the girls have the whole right side and the whole balcony. That's where they warm themselves in the sun. The buck gets both sides when they have to be indoors in the daytime, and Coco the wether joins the girls. (He mostly just eats his breakfast and supper on the boy side, then returns) Yes, they climb up and down, especially Jeffrey the buckaroo. He can get some of his antsy pants energy out, on those cold days, running up and down.
Thanks for the compliment about May! :inlove: 
This spring the chickens will move to a new seperate coop.


----------



## GodsGarden

MadHouse said:


> Hi, this was what it looked like last winter:
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/showcasing-our-barn-part-1.209533/
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/showcasing-our-barn-part-2.209535/
> Now I only have 4 goats, so the girls have the whole right side and the whole balcony. That's where they warm themselves in the sun. The buck gets both sides when they have to be indoors in the daytime, and Coco the wether joins the girls. (He mostly just eats his breakfast and supper on the boy side, then returns) Yes, they climb up and down, especially Jeffrey the buckaroo. He can get some of his antsy pants energy out, on those cold days, running up and down.
> Thanks for the compliment about May! :inlove:
> This spring the chickens will move to a new seperate coop.


Thank you! I'm certainly going to spend some time looking at all those pictures when I have some more time. I quickly skimmed them and I think it is Coco in the second picture? but super cute him poking his head out. Love the layers. I've always wanted to put shelves for my girls to jump up on or hide underneath. Bit hard because they are bigger and I don't have tons of room for that with feeders and waters. Good work!


----------



## MadHouse

GodsGarden said:


> Thank you! I'm certainly going to spend some time looking at all those pictures when I have some more time. I quickly skimmed them and I think it is Coco in the second picture? but super cute him poking his head out. Love the layers. I've always wanted to put shelves for my girls to jump up on or hide underneath. Bit hard because they are bigger and I don't have tons of room for that with feeders and waters. Good work!


Thanks! Yes, it's always the juggle, where to put water, feeders, minerals, when you have ramps. The poop comes tumbling down. I had to move things a few times.


----------



## MadHouse

GodsGarden said:


> I quickly skimmed them and I think it is Coco in the second picture?


Yes, that was him as a youngster.


----------



## MellonFriend

I love your new avatar @MadHouse!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I love your new avatar @MadHouse!


Hey, thanks! I JUST put it there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I LIKE IT! AWESOME! YOU BOTH ARE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> I LIKE IT! AWESOME! YOU BOTH ARE LOOKING GOOD!


Thanks! :cooldude:


----------



## MadHouse

It is the time of the arctic high pressure sysyem. We are experiencing extreme cold temperatures (-26 F, tonight’s forecast -33F), as we do once or twice every winter. At least the sun is coming out today. Yesterday it was freaking cold but cloudy. I was so worried, I had a hard time sleeping. But, all is ok this am, goats are furiously eating hay, bucky still has his tail up, Willow is wearing a fleece vest over top of her sweater, and she’s in heat of all things! May and Coco are puffy clouds, looking for more beet pulp from my cold hands.
Off to take more hot water out.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> It is the time of the arctic high pressure sysyem. We are experiencing extreme cold temperatures (-26 F, tonight's forecast -33F), as we do once or twice every winter. At least the sun is coming out today. Yesterday it was freaking cold but cloudy. I was so worried, I had a hard time sleeping. But, all is ok this am, goats are furiously eating hay, bucky still has his tail up, Willow is wearing a fleece vest over top of her sweater, and she's in heat of all things! May and Coco are puffy clouds, looking for more beet pulp from my cold hands.
> Off to take more hot water out.


Whew! That is brutally cold! Hope you get at least a few minutes indoors to thaw out in between caring for your critters. 
I joke that the worse the weather is, the more time I spend outside.


----------



## MellonFriend

Woo we that's cold . We are getting our warmest weather we've had in months today. Highs in the low sixties.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and watch their eyes. In that cold a temp. K? And dont send that crude to us. Tonight we are supposed to have a cold front bringing snow and that frigid air in. YUK! Getting the heat.lamps ready. 1 per barn..just to keep the super cold off the babies.


----------



## MadHouse

Yes, more times going out to check on everyone, that's for sure.
I am looking at their eyes. Jeffrey got pink eye last Friday, so I am checking them all the time. I have the head holder rigged up in the milk room. Turn the heater on, do chores, then after some time, I take him in to do his eye treatment. It's a challenge, with a doe in heat he has to walk past. So far so good, his eye is almost all back to normal.
Heat lamps for the chickens are on until the sun warms the place up more.
I hope you are all staying warm! Nice to get warm weather in Middle Earth, @MellonFriend !


----------



## Tanya

This may sound weird. But please send South Africa some of your snow. We had our last Snow storm in September of 1982. I was 6 years old. Because ofvthe cyclone that hit Mozambique over the weekend it has rained here daily.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would be thrilled to send you our snow! All of it. Just so you would smile & enjoy it!


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars when can I expect the first consignment. I would happily take all your snow. I dont know how all my rescues would take it but it sure beats constant water. I love rain. Dont get me wrong but I think Gizmo is cursing this weather the most


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are supposed to get it tonight..ill go out and ask for it to head over to you next. It can gather more moisture over the ocean. So it can really be full of snow for you! Maybe with all that.area..at least a few days?


----------



## MellonFriend

It thunder stormed last night and the told me at the feed store that if it thunderstorms in January, seven to ten days later there will be snow and that sure enough in the farmers almanac there is snow predicted. If we get any more I'll gladly send it all to you @Tanya


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MellonFriend said:


> It thunder stormed last night and the told me at the feed store that if it thunderstorms in January, seven to ten days later there will be snow and that sure enough in the farmers almanac there is snow predicted. If we get any more I'll gladly send it all to you @Tanya


Huh...we had a thunderstorm yesterday. So unusual for January. It has been much warmer than normal. Rain instead of snow. So much mud!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We had a Thunderstorm on Sunday night. We are supposed to get a bad winter storm tonight. Ill look at the almanac to see about next week.


----------



## MadHouse

One more arctic night for us tonight. Handed out more beet pulp and nearly got my fingers bitten off!
Good luck with your storm tonight. Batten up the hatches!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You also! Are temps are dropping. I shut the human door on the birthing barn. Only the two small goat doors are open. I put fresh straw in the small barn and the birthing pods. 
So all Moms & kids have thick fresh straw..and can go out to eat hay till it snows. If it keeps dropping..ill turn the heat lamps on. 
Take care.


----------



## MadHouse

I hope you and your animals got through the storm ok!
The barn was so cold this morning, I opened the milk room door and rolled the heater out to try and warm up the place. Gave the goats all kinds of hay, to keep them eating.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All mine are doing well. The wind was really sharp and strong today. The temps are on the rise..poor babies. They freeze for 2 days and nights. Then it thunderstorms and gets in the 50s. Its rough on their little systems. 
How are alk you goats & chickens? Did it get any warmer?


----------



## MadHouse

Oh good! You are right, the jumps in temperature are tough too!
Thunderstorms! That’s crazy!
Mine are all doing well too! It was hard on them, but the clouds are making a blanket over the sky tonight and warmer temps coming. (Forecast 21* F by Saturday)
The chickens were in a sauna every night (preheated insulated mini coop) at 32* F. 
Everyone gets extra garlic, people, goats and chickens.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well. Im still waiting for the halter either on uou or cyndi..while the other runs the contraption to move a downed goat!:waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

I still want pictures too 
When we had our ranch in Colorado I put skylights in the barn that I could shutter closed at night. (think thick plexiglass sheet with plywood on hinges and latch to lock closed) it really helped heat up the barn during the day and after I closed them right before sundown it trapped the heat in. I found my barn stayed about 20-25* warmer. It really made a big difference even on cloudy days the extra light was nice.

You’re doing amazing. How’d Cyndi like being kicked out for a chicken? You’ve got a great partner if that’s tolerated. My ex didn’t like it when kids and critters came first...and he still wonders why he’s my ex lol


----------



## MadHouse

@Moers kiko boars and @GoofyGoat I am still ordering the sling and she wants to get pulleys, so it will take a little while, before you see me in a halter, slung up suspended from a rope!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> I still want pictures too
> When we had our ranch in Colorado I put skylights in the barn that I could shutter closed at night. (think thick plexiglass sheet with plywood on hinges and latch to lock closed) it really helped heat up the barn during the day and after I closed them right before sundown it trapped the heat in. I found my barn stayed about 20-25* warmer. It really made a big difference even on cloudy days the extra light was nice.
> 
> You're doing amazing. How'd Cyndi like being kicked out for a chicken? You've got a great partner if that's tolerated. My ex didn't like it when kids and critters came first...and he still wonders why he's my ex lol


After this cold spell I have to look at something to cover the clear parts at night. With global warming, weather will likely just get more extreme. Probably something from the outside. First I thought heavy curtains or styrofoam on the inside, but with goats... too risky.
Thanks! Cyndi's not as bad off with the allergy with this particular chicken (the last one constantly preened itself), so she can be in the house without a mask now. I am so lucky, I have the best partner in the world. Luckily she thinks the same about me.  I totally get it about the ex!


----------



## Tanya

Ugh. And here we have more rain. And flooding and rain. I love rain. But please can I have some sun....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...I guess:waiting:ill have to wait then. ..Between you 2 & Apple Dapple....Im learning patience. ....well trying too ???? Lol lol


----------



## Justaffagirl

MadHouse said:


> We got snow overnight!
> 
> View attachment 189979
> 
> 
> I had to shovel before anyone would come out.
> 
> View attachment 189981
> 
> 
> But then it was nice to have a second breakfast.
> View attachment 189983
> 
> 
> Don't want to get my hooves wet!
> View attachment 189985
> 
> 
> It's not so bad when you're with your friends!
> View attachment 189987


So cute


----------



## MadHouse

It is here, the second arctic high pressure system of this winter. The next 6 nights’ lows are forecast below -20 to -27*F and days not going above -8*F, but full sun every day.
To try and keep the goats warm enough I have added a heat lamp to the girls stall. Willow has a new fleece sweater. 
She is currently lying in her bed with her Cocopuff, face by the heatlamp, looking very content and chewing cud.
The worry about a cold Willow won out over the worry about the heat lamp danger.
I will look out the window a few times through the night.
My buck came outside with me today to get brushed (he got to eat yummies), and a run around the yard. He actually did some happy dance moves.
I wish all of us farmers all the best through this polar freeze. I know the north eastern states are getting this as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well its even comeing to Oklahoma. Starting Tuesday our days will be in the 20s..the nights teens &single digits. No sun..possible rain, sleet, snow mix. Off and on for a week!mg: Apple Dapples udder is almost full. So I told her this weekend...get those wee ones OUT! Ill put them in a warm pod, heat lamp & sweaters! Just...dont kid...next week!.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well its even comeing to Oklahoma. Starting Tuesday our days will be in the 20s..the nights teens &single digits. No sun..possible rain, sleet, snow mix. Off and on for a week!mg: Apple Dapples udder is almost full. So I told her this weekend...get those wee ones OUT! Ill put them in a warm pod, heat lamp & sweaters! Just...dont kid...next week!.


I hope Apple Dapple is a good listener!


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’re going to be getting it too. Highs in the thirties lows in the teens..
I hope Apple doesn’t make you bring her in to kid... I’d hate to kid in those temps...I’ll pray she goes Saturday night for you!
Brrr this is one system I’m NOT looking forward to and I like cold weather.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are all going to be in a huddle with our goats! Nobody will want to go outside!:bighug:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

The highs for us is in the single digits, but the lows are negative!(grouphug)


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> The highs for us is in the single digits, but the lows are negative!(grouphug)


Stay warm everybody!


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

MadHouse said:


> Stay warm everybody!


Feels like -20F right now with wind chills. Brrrr! My girls look like chewbacca polar bears right now...


----------



## MadHouse

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Feels like -20F right now with wind chills. Brrrr! My girls look like chewbacca polar bears right now...


My goats have white around their muzzles in the morning when it is this cold. The heatlamp made a big difference and I was glad to see they looked so much happier with it.
I think for my buck I am putting a windshield reflector under his bedding to reflect his body heat back on him. I was looking at the self heating pet beds at the store just now. They are not washable, and he would likely pee on it right away. It says they are made with space blanket technology. I can make that.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

MadHouse said:


> My goats have white around their muzzles in the morning when it is this cold. The heatlamp made a big difference and I was glad to see they looked so much happier with it.
> I think for my buck I am putting a windshield reflector under his bedding to reflect his body heat back on him. I was looking at the self heating pet beds at the store just now. They are not washable, and he would likely pee on it right away. It says they are made with space blanket technology. I can make that.


Wow, frost on their muzzles...that's cold! I commend your efforts. You are a good goat mama


----------



## MadHouse

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Wow, frost on their muzzles...that's cold! I commend your efforts. You are a good goat mama


Aww, thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe.


----------



## MadHouse

Ok, here is our crew at supper time. The sun is going down and the heat lamps are on. Jeffrey in the disco light:









The bed for the other 3 (May sleeps in front of it):









For some reason they were all crazy about minerals today. Maybe it helps them stay warm?

















Then that makes a goat thirsty:









May filling up on hay (@MellonFriend this is the crate inside the top of the feeder I was trying to explain)









Chickens getting ready for another night in the warm coop (stays at 32 F if light is on, or 14 F if light is off)


















The milk room is on the north side of the building. It is the coldest right now. Good thing I have a heater.









I am wishing to see all the furry and feathery faces being ok in the morning. Crazy low forecast for tonight.


----------



## MadHouse

The deer are getting tamer, we feed them. They had to wait for me to pass to get back to the food.
(They looked cold and hunched this morning.)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You guys take care of yourself! All those lovely critters all live in a palace! Did you get your new heater in your house? Please be careful. You are doing a great job!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> May filling up on hay (@MellonFriend this is the crate inside the top of the feeder I was trying to explain)


Ah, that makes sense. 

Jeepers creepers stay warm! Nice of you to feed the deer. They are so pretty.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> You guys take care of yourself! All those lovely critters all live in a palace! Did you get your new heater in your house? Please be careful. You are doing a great job!


Thanks! I got a new heat lamp, everything else seemed riskier for the barn.
Tomorrow morning I am going to turn the milk room heat on an hour early.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Ah, that makes sense.
> 
> Jeepers creepers stay warm! Nice of you to feed the deer. They are so pretty.


I figure the deer were here first. I like to imagine them walking through this area hundreds of years ago. Now they do the rounds to all the bird feeders.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

DSCF6575




__
Mini Oberhasli Owner


__
Feb 8, 2021




Stubborn, determined goats!









  








DSCF6575




__
Mini Oberhasli Owner


__
Feb 8, 2021




Stubborn, determined goats!





So it's -6F right now and these stubborn, determined girls want to be out there munching on







the fallen pine







tree limbs from the last storm...


----------



## MadHouse

That should make you feel better about them in the cold temps. If there is something out there they want, the cold is not that bad. :shrug:
Nice pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Thank you. The winter storm last week blew down huge tree limbs into their pen. Luckily, no one and no structures were hurt. We collect pines throughout the winter, so it was like goat jackpot! How are your goats doing? Is the heat lamp working in the buck pen?


----------



## MadHouse

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Thank you. The winter storm last week blew down huge tree limbs into their pen. Luckily, no one and no structures were hurt. We collect pines throughout the winter, so it was like goat jackpot! How are your goats doing? Is the heat lamp working in the buck pen?


Oh, that's great for the goats, the fallen pine I mean, and that no one was hurt!
The heat lamp was much appreciated by my bucky, I could tell. It is the sunny part of the day now, so the lamps are off and the suntanning is on. Thanks for asking!


----------



## MadHouse

According to the weather forecast, we have survived the coldest morning. It was -36 F (wind chill -58F). Every day they seem to add another day to the forecast. 
The good news is that the goats and chickens have been coping exceptionally well. The heat lamps at night made a huge difference, keeping their spaces at a manageable temperature.
It is tiring on the body, but I can’t complain. I’ve got heat and running hot water in the house, and most of all everyone looks ok!
We will be insulating the barn walls this summer.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news that everyone is doing well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im glad you guys are good. Its cold here..but nothing like yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MadHouse

I’ve got to hand it to the animals, they never complain about the cold. They conserve their heat when needed, eat lots of hay and enjoy the sun in the afternoon. Between 2 and 4 pm it feels like party time (especially when supper is served).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mine just look like they just came out of the dryer! They ard puffed up..and hair is straight out..lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Mine just look like they just came out of the dryer! They ard puffed up..and hair is straight out..lol


That's great! They have their Puffy down parkas!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But there expressions...are not happy. Its more like...what is this????


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> But there expressions...are not happy. Its more like...what is this????


Do the adults snuggle up with each other?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mine keep looking at the cloudy sky then at me seeming to say “Momma, turn on the big heat lamp up there....I’m COLD!” My spoiled Texas goatees are NOT happy campers at all.
I can’t imagine dealing with your temps.stay safe and warm!


----------



## MadHouse

It is cold but sunny here, which is what saves us. The worst is when it’s cold and cloudy, then they can’t generate much heat from the sun. It has been 8 days and 3 more days to go. I hope they are 3 sunny days.
I hope your texan and oklahoman goatees get nice warm sunny days again soon !


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks @MadHouse we did get a Sunny day today. The first time Ive seen the sun in over a week. It was balmy 10° with wind chill made it feel -2. But it was sunny. So I went out..put barn lime down..covered with pine shavings and 3 more inches of straw. All the kidds were excited..as they snuggled in. My 3 bucks,loved thr pine shavings. They were helping me by plowing the shavings with their heads. Tails just a wagging. Onery boys! But at 3 a.m. we are supposed to start getting snow. With possibilities of 12 inches. Then the temps will drop to negatives. It was nice to have Sun today.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Reading about your temperatures makes me feel cold, as I sit in my warm bed, with my heated mattress cover on. We got some sun today, too, though it was cold (not as cold as what you're having) I think the goats were very happy about the sunshine. Finn, who struggles with the cold the worst of all my goats, felt good enough to follow me around as I worked in his pen today. He was sticking his nose in my face, doing all his normal things. Normally, he comes out to greet me, eats, drinks, and then cuddles in his house again.
Hope you all stay warm enough. Spring will be here soon!


----------



## MadHouse

The weather people took the extreme cold warning off the forecast today. We made it! It was 10 days of it. I am so glad it’s over, and everyone is not just ok but doing well! They will be so excited to go outside again! Phew!


----------



## MellonFriend

:coolmoves: Great job helping them through!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Great News ! Im glad your out of the severe weather! And all your livestock is well & stayed healthy! You Rock! :goodjob::heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Today the doors of the MadHouse were thrown open after 10 days!
The goats ran out and did a happy dance!
There is a video that I cannot show, but would have liked to, with Willow throwing herself around, udder and all. Just the stills here.


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha, I can picture that!:run:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> Today the doors of the MadHouse were thrown open after 10 days!
> The goats ran out and did a happy dance!
> There is a video that I cannot show, but would have liked to, with Willow throwing herself around, udder and all. Just the stills here.
> View attachment 198489
> 
> 
> View attachment 198495
> 
> 
> View attachment 198493


OH ME GOODNESS CUTNESS OVERLOAD:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats Wonderful! They are so happy & healthy. Im sure they are singing..FREEDOM! FREEDOM! ....
They are adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks you guys!! We are just so happy and relieved to have normal winter weather again. Jeffrey had been the only one who went outside, and ai could tell he loved that his herd was out there today. He was having so much fun whacking a christmas tree !


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They look so joyful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Eeek! Looking through your earlier mentions of negative temps... gosh, I thought it was cold here!!

Hoping you and your goats stay warm. :hug:


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Yay for everyone so far! Yep, sunbathing is an activity for the goats here too. When it's cloudy they look to me all sad and I go, "I didn't order the weather..." I gotta say, with such a long stretch of frigid, I never got used to it. It has been brutal! But the sun is out today! Always a celebration 

Also, we found out our barn is a consistent 5 degrees colder year round inside than out  Gah! Pulling my hair out! It has been rough, but we plan on making a warmer barn this year, and thanking our lucky stars the goats made it through.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## MadHouse

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Yay for everyone so far! Yep, sunbathing is an activity for the goats here too. When it's cloudy they look to me all sad and I go, "I didn't order the weather..." I gotta say, with such a long stretch of frigid, I never got used to it. It has been brutal! But the sun is out today! Always a celebration
> 
> Also, we found out our barn is a consistent 5 degrees colder year round inside than out  Gah! Pulling my hair out! It has been rough, but we plan on making a warmer barn this year, and thanking our lucky stars the goats made it through.


I wonder if the insulated walls keep the night's cold in. Does it have windows to warm up from the sun during the day?
I am soo glad your goats made it through the long deep freeze.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Yes, we are thinking the same thing. The shed door faces the southwest. The sun barely makes it to the inside until the last hour of the afternoon before the west sun sets. We put in a giant double-paned tempered glass window looking out to the river on the back of the shed before we had goats, which is beautiful, but that also does not receive direct sunlight. I know exactly how to face our new shelter to take advantage of the winter sun and keep them out of the wind. Sometimes you don't know until you know? I knew our shed wasn't ideal in it's placement, so we added wind blocks along the north and west sides. 

Grrr. Also, I will admit my deep bedding has failed. Earlier this winter I was certain I could feel some warmth emanating from the litter, but after this cold snap I discovered the urine has turned into solid ice blocks under the straw! I don't think concrete flooring helps, either. I might scrap deep bedding and clean it out regularly. I spent a little time each day this week yanking out large chunks of frozen solid ammonia, like a mad woman. It's a mess. My muck pile is giant, and I still have a lot of mucking out to do still. Now I know. We also wonder if that contributes to it being cold. Honestly, I feel a little defeated about all the effort we put into making them a good home this summer, only to see it fail. BUT! I am reminded that is the life of the farmer. I have to be willing to be flexible, and learn from my mistakes. It just feels like a lot of learning lately.

Also, I just realized I posted this to the public forum in my morning groggy state, and I don't care lol. I hope someone can learn from my mistakes


----------



## MadHouse

If it makes you feel any better, here in Manitoba in my barn, the deep litter has not worked as in composting and keeping it warm either for the last 3 winters. But I am pretty sure it works to keep the animals off the ground, I can’t even clean it out if I wanted to , it is that frozen, and I definitely can’t put down 12 inches of straw repeatedly, so I just make sure the top layer is fres-ish and dry.
We are still working on improving our barn, keeping in mind that in the summer we also don’t want it to be crazy hot in there. With climate change it is a challenge! The temperature range is getting wider within the seasons. One would have to try and get a compromise for the building.
We will just Keep working on it! It probably will never be perfect.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

That is wisdom at it's finest! I'll just keep cleaning out some old layers and adding dry straw and know that my part time job this summer will be turning the giant compost piles hahaha! mg:
Hubby and I joked I found my calling with creating compost. Garden should be set up for success this year


----------



## MadHouse

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> That is wisdom at it's finest! I'll just keep cleaning out some old layers and adding dry straw and know that my part time job this summer will be turning the giant compost piles hahaha! mg:
> Hubby and I joked I found my calling with creating compost. Garden should be set up for success this year


If you have chickens, they would be more than happy to turn it for you, or rather scrape the pile down, and you rake it back up.


----------



## Jubillee

Ugh chickens and the compost. I put bedding in a nice neat pile, our chickens have it spread over the yard in a matter of hours :bonkdoh):heehee:


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Yes, our chickens are also more than happy to make more of a mess. When I first found them laying eggs in the goat's dog kennel bedded with straw--coziest spot in the goat house--this summer I went to war parading them out of there, then gave up the futile struggle. Last check of the night is collecting an egg or two from in there. (blush)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww the beauty of livestocks perfect ways to work..all against the human designs! (rofl):shrugrofl):shrug:
It all works! Just not our way. ! You are correct..we bend one way for winter..and the other for summer! I have two sheds just for that reason. But we all learn & do whats best for us. And shareing our biggest problems helps others learn! No mistakes..just learning! (shy)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww the beauty of livestocks perfect ways to work..all against the human designs! (rofl):shrugrofl):shrug:
> It all works! Just not our way. !


I cracked up laughing at that!
So true!
Maybe it's us, not flexible enough...


Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> When I first found them laying eggs in the goat's dog kennel bedded with straw--coziest spot in the goat house--this summer I went to war parading them out of there, then gave up the futile struggle. Last check of the night is collecting an egg or two from in there. (blush)


I know the feeling! My chickens dug holes in the deep winter bedding, down to the ammonia laden bottom! That's when I went to war, or rather kept the gates locked.  They loved it though! Ha!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## MadHouse

Today the weather is full of promise for spring! 40 *F and full sun. I am having lunch outside with this view. The only sounds are water dripping, birds and chickens talking...


















May is already looking for shade! She is a hot girl.









I feel very very lucky.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks ladies!


----------

